# Advise for a newbie please 🙏😊



## Poc (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’m really new to painting and art in general Iv only done a few small painting so far so this is probably very basic question, but I’m doing an orange from a pic online reference and I’m not sure what colours for the orange and peel the colours I have are basic and Iv test mixed but can’t get the right shades , I don’t have an orange paint just cadmium red cadmium yellow and titanium white ? But I’m not sure what Would be better for this , i will include a pic of where I’m at and my reference , please if anyone can advise !!


----------

